# flea busting nematodes



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

any breeders out there that have tried this type of prevention ?
seems like it might be promising for some environments that are prone to flea infestations 

or is it just "eco"-snake oil ??


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have a friend who was delighted with her results when she got a batch of frontline resitant fleas.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: "a friend who was delighted with her results when she got a batch of frontline resitant fleas"

meaning the frontline didn't work but the flea problem went away when she treated her yard ?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes - the frontline did not work and the fleas were gone with the use of the nemtades. She actually sprinkled her carpets (you apply the nematodes with water) which made no sense to me but she said it worked...it was a rental, what the heck I guess?

My own dogs picked up the same fleas which I took home.

I had to bomb my house and switch to Advantage and spray my yard with flea control which also worked.....I did not try the nematodes.


----------

